# Waiting on our journey to start !



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this fabulous website.  It is great to know i can share my story with people in the same position.

On the waiting list for ICSI from July 2012.  Can anyone give me an idea how long it will be before treatment starts?  I am not sure what to expect from it all.  My DH had a testicular biopsy at the beginning of 2012 and have been told the sperm is good quality.

Anyone else waiting for treatment to start? Or can anyone share their experience with me in terms of what i can expect?

Thanks 

Erin
xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Erin & welcome, you really will find all the support you need on this site, I've not started treatment yet but it even helps in the waiting process having like minded people around & people who really know what you are going through.

Have you had your first consultation yet..? I think once you get this treatment will start pretty soon after that. Once you have had all your blood results etc back you will be pretty much good to go from your next cycle. Due to where I live I can't get NHS funding so I'm paying for IVF myself so not sure how long NHS waiting lists are but think it depends on where u live. Would it be worth calling them in the new year and asking when you might expect to get an appt..?

Good luck & I have everything crossed that 2013 is your year xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Hun we were on the waitin list about 14 months before treatment started!!xx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Erin32

If you are at RFC the max time frame is 12 months but i believe the list is moving faster than that at the moment about 8-9 months so if you have been on the list since July it shouldn't be too much longer to wait. 

We have been on the list since November but are just about to start a private cycle on 9 Jan at Origin. Never thought i would be so excited about sticking needles into myself!!!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was with the RFC and waited 14 months from bein put on the list,that's not countin the the few months we waited prior to that after bein referred so although they say max time 12 months it can run on!! I enquired recently about a private cycle and they said waiting time was 6 months but I do know they prioritise the NHS list over the private list so hopefully u won't have to wait too long,I'd give them a ring though cos they were always able to tell me where I was on the list xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,  I phoned rfc today and have been told we should reach the top of the nhs list by may 2013.  We have been on the waiting list from july 2012.....so i suppose this duration is fair enough.  Im so impatient though!! I was also told i havent been added to the private list for some reason so i am waiting to hear back from them....i suppose i will just spend the next five months preparing my body so im in the best possible shape for icsi treatment.  I have been in contact with an acupuncture clinic in belfast so hope to give it a try.  Anyone out there waiting on tx to start?? Xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Erin

You normally hear about 9 months after signing consents.. Once you get the golden ticket it can be up to 2 months after that before you actually started the drugs and also depends if the rfc still put you on the pill before hand.

get hubby on the well being multivitamins..

Jillyhen


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Erin32 - I am having my first session of accupunture tomorrow afternoon, so will be able to tell you what its like after.

We were lucky enough to get a cancellation for our review appointment at RFC so maybe keep your fingers crossed it might be a bit sooner.


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey alana how did acupuncture go??


----------

